# The ‘black edition’ cars: Škoda launches eight new models in one day



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New limited edition version of every ŠKODA car
◾Black alloys and exterior detailing makes stunning style statement
◾DAB radio and sat-nav as standard
◾Prices from only £10,090

Milton Keynes, 18 July 2014 - The debut of eight new models in one day usually only happens at a motor show, but ŠKODA has done it with the launch of the 'Black Edition' cars.

A striking and 'high-on-style' limited edition model is now available on every one of ŠKODA's award-winning cars - that's everything from the Citigo supermini to the Superb executive Hatch and Estate.

Based on the already well-specified mid-level SE trim, the Black Edition range is available in either black or white exterior paint*. Each gets at least £1,200 worth of desirable optional extras, with Superb buyers benefiting from more than £3,200 of additional specification. The customer benefit is up to £1,720 depending on the model.

The exact detail of the enhancements varies by model, but examples of equipment that features in the Black Edition range includes black alloy wheels, additional black exterior styling details, sunset privacy glass, 'Amundsen' satellite navigation, DAB digital radio, full leather upholstery, cruise control, floor mats and metallic/pearl effect paint.

Likely to prove extremely popular is the ŠKODA Octavia Black Edition, available in both Hatch and Estate body styles and with a choice of 2.0-litre TDI CR 140PS manual/DSG or 2.0-litre TDI CR 170PS manual/DSG powertrains. It's priced from just £21,685.

The full 'on-the-road' price list of ŠKODA Black Edition cars is:










› ŠKODA Citigo Black Edition: from £10,090 
› ŠKODA Fabia Black Edition: from £15,490 
› ŠKODA Roomster Black Edition: £15,490 
› ŠKODA Rapid Black Edition: £16,880 
› ŠKODA Rapid Spaceback Black Edition: £18,250 
› ŠKODA Octavia Black Edition: from £21,685 
› ŠKODA Superb Black Edition: from £23,630 
› ŠKODA Yeti Black Edition: £23,990

Alasdair Stewart, ŠKODA Brand Director, commented: "The Black Edition cars further enhance the cutting-edge contemporary style to the entire range of ŠKODA passenger cars, yet still have our core philosophy of value-for-money motoring at their centre."

* Citigo, Roomster and Rapid are available in black exterior paint only


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting especially as Ford have just also released "Black" and "Red" Editions of the Fiesta ST:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/fiesta/87477/ford-fiesta-red-and-black-editions-revealed

Cheers
Ben


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

Subaru did it last year

http://subaru.co.uk/news/subaru-launches-rugged-xv-black-limited-edition/


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like it's in stealth mode! Don't like it. 

That XV black on the other hand looks awesome!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Tobh there's only a handful of cars that can pull off the all black look, personally feel there at least a few years late hitting them out now.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it all black, except the wheels. Don't like black wheels atall, don't do it justice


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

pretty sure virtually every car manufacturer has done a black edition at some point, some ook good some look bad, tends to work better with the higher spec car imho


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got my New VRS estate, awesome bit of kit!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I quite like the Black Edition Skoda Superb. 
 
But with a blacked out grille and deleted chrome around the windows.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Did audi start the 'black edition' thing or was someone else first ?

Looks like Black is the new Black


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

stuartr said:


> Did audi start the 'black edition' thing or was someone else first ?
> 
> Looks like Black is the new Black


I think Henry Ford started it...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nico1970 said:


> I think Henry Ford started it...


And anyone know why Model Ts were available only in black?


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

andy665 said:


> And anyone know why Model Ts were available only in black?


Because that's what Henry wanted....black paint was cheaper to produce.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

andy665 said:


> And anyone know why Model Ts were available only in black?


Fun fact (when I say 'fun fact', it's open to interpretation really). 
The original Model T Ford wasn't available in black in 1909. Only red, green, grey and blue. The cars came in Red or Green for the touring car, Gray for the Runabout, Gray or green for the Town cars and Green for the Coupes and Landualets. 
Black wasn't introduced till 1915 when it became the only option between 1915 and 1927.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another "fun" (again open to interpretation) fact about Henry Ford, he apparently coined the much quoted phrase:

"80% of my business comes from 20% of my customers" which business types now call the 80:20 rule. He also added "but I don't know who they are", which is often missed out today! 

I'll get my coat........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw a blackline edition Alfa GT yesterday, have to say, looked rather sexy!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

alxg said:


> Another "fun" (again open to interpretation) fact about Henry Ford, he apparently coined the much quoted phrase:
> 
> "80% of my business comes from 20% of my customers" which business types now call the 80:20 rule. He also added "but I don't know who they are", which is often missed out today!
> 
> I'll get my coat........


Sorry, he may have said it but he didnt create it. Its called the Pareto Principle and came around long before Henry Ford


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not really 8 new models is it?

It's just a new trim level....and a spec that you could order and any time before the 'black edition' was announced if you wanted it (maybe the wheel design is new?).

All they've done is limit your option to black or white paint, included a couple options and announced they're launching '8 new models'....ZZZzzzzz


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Sorry, he may have said it but he didnt create it. Its called the Pareto Principle and came around long before Henry Ford


There you have it, in my defence I did say apparently....


----------

